
Analysts: No hope for TPP after Trump win - Gaelan
http://www.politico.com/story/2016/11/trump-trade-tpp-2016-presidential-election-231112
======
jrnichols
This might not be such a bad thing.

[https://www.eff.org/issues/tpps-copyright-
trap](https://www.eff.org/issues/tpps-copyright-trap)

